# Pictures from last season



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm getting a little excited for the season so I figured I would post some pictures of last season for you guys.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome pics fellas. :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Do you guys ever get into any birds? :lol:

Great pics!

:beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Great photos, you young fellas are doing it right. :thumb:


----------



## Finlander (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job! Looks like a good year coming up! Good Luck!!! :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Very nice. Its good to see some responsible, happy young men out there!! Good luck to all


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice pic's, nice to see smiles instead of the serious face photo's all the time.....


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

what area do you guys hunt?


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> what area do you guys hunt?


Like there going to tell ya! :lol:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics guys, except the hand holding! :rollin:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome! thanks for posting! :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome pics! i know ya got more to show us, post em up! :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> what area do you guys hunt?


Riiiiiiiiight! :rollin:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Picts :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice pics! If you look real closely you can't actually see some non residents busting roosts in the back round of a couple pictures.


----------

